# Engorged Udder



## Tim White (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a boer nanny that kidded on Saturday afternoon with twins. I noticed yesterday that onside of her udder is extremely engorged with a large teat. The other side is much smaller. She is only allowing the kids to nurse from the smaller side. I can get milk from the engorged side but she doesn't like it at all. 

Comments? Should I milk the engorged side down? Should I worry about mastitis? Perhaps give her some Penicillin just in case?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Milk it down, and yes, worry about mastitis. See if you can pick up a mastitis test at your local feed store. Hopefully she's just overfull. Sometimes kids won't nurse one side for whatever reason so it becomes engorged and painful, at which point the doe won't allow them to nurse it even if they try. Feel for heat, lumps, or tenderness in the meat of the udder once you milk it down. Look for anything unusual in the milk--off color, clots, stringiness or unusual thickness. These are all signs of mastitis and will require treatment. You can usually find ToDay teat infusions at the feed store. Good luck!


----------



## Tim White (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice.


----------

